

Show HN: English.JS - GeoIP based spelling correction between EN-GB & EN-US - MartinMcGirk
http://www.mcgirk.com/blog/2013/5/14/introducing-englishjs-switches-text-between-gb-en-and-us-en-based-on-your-location

======
jayrobin
Interesting concept. Being an English guy with an American wife I've
discovered a large number of common words that are very different between the
two languages (beyond the obvious like sneakers/trainers, jumper/sweater) - it
would be great if the dictionary were expanded to support this.

EDIT: though it does occur that you won't want to switch words with several
meanings without context, which could be tricky.

~~~
MartinMcGirk
Thanks, I had already considered switching "trousers" with "pants" and "pants"
with "underwear", in which case it's all in the ordering lest you find
"trousers" being replaced with "underwear".

Context is a tricky one. It should be doable, but it was a bit beyond the
scope of a 1st release. I'm also shamefacedly ignoring the existence of
Canadian or Australian English for the time being.

I intend to make the script smarter and expand its vocabulary as I go along
with my blog.

